# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Ilmalan varikkokäynti

## Compact

Muistutetaan näin helteiden keskellä, että maanantaina 13.8. on SRS:n jäsenten tutustumiskäynti Ilmalan varikolle. Tarkat ohjeet ovat Raitiossa 2/2007.

Kierros alkaa varikonpäällikön katsauksella Ilmalan mittavaan kunnostusprojektiin. Sen jälkeen jalkaudutaan eri toimintatiloihin.

----------

